# Aggiunta RAM portatile devo cambiare qualcosa??

## matteo.pata

Ciao ragazzi oggi ho cambiato la RAM del mio portatile portata da 512MB a 1250MB con l'aggiunta di 1G.Devo cambiare qualcosa nelle varie impostazioni della mia gentoo,devo cambiare qualche file di configurazione o vengono rilavate direttamente.Ciao e grazie dell'aiuto   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

No, non devi cambiare nulla, in questo caso. Vista l'abbondanza di RAM potresti valutare l'ipotesi di montare qualche cartella temporanea in RAM. Ci sono parecchie discussioni a riguardo che potrebbero chiarirti le idee.

----------

## Onip

l'unica cosa da controllare è il supporto nel kernel a più di 800Mb di Ram. (mi sembra la voce sia HIGHMEM)

----------

## noice

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi oggi ho cambiato la RAM del mio portatile portata da 512MB a 1250MB con l'aggiunta di 1G

 

1024Mb + 512Mb = 1250Mb ...  :Shocked:  o forse mi sfugge qualcosa?

----------

## Ic3M4n

si,

portatile 2 banchi di ram

se sono 512 + 0 = 0,

256 + 256 = 512

256 + 1024 = 1280

evidentemente lui prima aveva due banchi da 256Mb

----------

## noice

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> si,
> 
> portatile 2 banchi di ram
> 
> se sono 512 + 0 = 0,
> ...

 

1280 va bene...era il 1250 che mi sembrava strano..in questo caso avrebbe dovuto avere 1024+226 il che non è molto normale..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... tieni conto che solitamente facciamo i conti con i produttori che vendono le cose per quello che non sono.

quando mai un'hard disk da 100 Gb era effettivamente tale?

----------

## noice

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... tieni conto che solitamente facciamo i conti con i produttori che vendono le cose per quello che non sono.
> 
> quando mai un'hard disk da 100 Gb era effettivamente tale?

 nel 0% dei casi:) ma è normale..tenendo presente che 1kb=1024byte e che la formattazione si "mangia" qualcosa..l'arrotondamento c'è sempre..a nostro svantaggio si intende (dei consumatori), per le ram pero' credo che il discorso sia diverso.."di solito" il sistema operativo puo' segnare un po' in meno o un po' in piu'..e forse nel po' rientrano anche 30mb..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

solitamente ti vendono 1Mb = 1000kb e non 1Mb = 1024kb quindi ogni Mb ti mangiano 24kb

----------

## luna80

ma aumentando la ram non sarebbe consigliabile aumentare la partizione di swap?   :Confused:  mi scuso se ho detto una fesseria...ma le due cose non son in qualche modo "legate"?

----------

## bandreabis

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ma aumentando la ram non sarebbe consigliabile aumentare la partizione di swap?   mi scuso se ho detto una fesseria...ma le due cose non son in qualche modo "legate"?

 

Credo di aver capito che l'unico problema sarebbe il suspend se la RAM usata non entra in swap... ma si potrebbe aggirare utilizzando un file invece che la swap.

PS. ho perso le parole e non riesco a spiegarmi meglio...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ma aumentando la ram non sarebbe consigliabile aumentare la partizione di swap?   mi scuso se ho detto una fesseria...ma le due cose non son in qualche modo "legate"?

 

Beh io per esempio da quando ho 1.5 giga di ram sul portatile ho eliminato la swap! Tanto non me ne facevo più di nulla visto che non sono mai arrivato a riempire 1,5 giga di ram...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   ma aumentando la ram non sarebbe consigliabile aumentare la partizione di swap?   mi scuso se ho detto una fesseria...ma le due cose non son in qualche modo "legate"? 
> 
> Beh io per esempio da quando ho 1.5 giga di ram sul portatile ho eliminato la swap! Tanto non me ne facevo più di nulla visto che non sono mai arrivato a riempire 1,5 giga di ram...

 

Io sul portatile aziendale con 1 gb di ram ho dovuto mettere anche la swap altrimenti appena lancio virtualbox il sitema diventa inusabile (mouse piantato e altro) mentre con la swap gira che è una bellezza.

Sul pc di casa invece ho 2 gb di ram e ne ho messi 4 di swap

```
# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1928808    1913140      15668          0          0    1072540

-/+ buffers/cache:     840600    1088208

Swap:      3919608     281720    3637888

```

 e quando aumenterò la ram aumenterò anche la swap anche se non più in rapporto 1:2 ma 1:1 o al massimo 1:1.5 (non si sa mai)

----------

## luna80

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sul pc di casa invece ho 2 gb di ram e ne ho messi 4 di swap
> 
> 

 

si infatti io sapevo che per la partizione swap si consigliava di calcolare circa 2xram e di solito faccio così,...però ho notato che la swap nel mio caso è usata pochissimo per questo mi son venuti un pò di dubbi

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

E' anche vero che sono discorsi nati quando la disponibilita' di ram in ogni computer era molto piu' bassa di ora 5/10 anni fa ce li si sonava 1Gb di Ram... ora come ora non ha piu' senso un calcolo del genere, a meno di qualche motivo particolare

----------

## luna80

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> E' anche vero che sono discorsi nati quando la disponibilita' di ram in ogni computer era molto piu' bassa di ora 5/10 anni fa ce li si sonava 1Gb di Ram... ora come ora non ha piu' senso un calcolo del genere, a meno di qualche motivo particolare

 

stavo ragionando anche su questa cosa...ho sempre fatto così ed ora per abitudine sto andando avanti a farlo senza pensare che magari non è poi più così utile...

----------

## Kernel78

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Sul pc di casa invece ho 2 gb di ram e ne ho messi 4 di swap
> 
>  
> ...

 

Quello è un discorso che come ha fatto notare MeMyselfAndI arriva dal passato, adesso basarsi su quella regola ha poco senso, nel mio caso ho valutato quanta memoria serviva al mio sistema e ho creato swap per arrivare al quantitativo desiderato, se noti infatti ho anche detto che quando aumenterò la ram (in previsione per i prossimi mesi) non aumenterò la swap seguendo il rapporto 1:2 ma pensavo di mettere 6 ( o 8 ) gb di ram e altrettanti di swap, non il doppio.

----------

## matteo.pata

grazie a tutti delle risp...quindi non devo toccare nessun file di configurazione...

----------

## matteo.pata

 *Onip wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa da controllare è il supporto nel kernel a più di 800Mb di Ram. (mi sembra la voce sia HIGHMEM)

 

sotto che voce si trova se ti ricordi???

----------

## Ic3M4n

processor type -> High memory support -> {off, 4Gb, 64Gb}

scegli 4Gb

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Sul pc di casa invece ho 2 gb di ram e ne ho messi 4 di swap
> 
>  
> ...

 

La miseria, scusa la curiosita', ma che te ne fai di 6/8 Gb di ram ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> La miseria, scusa la curiosita', ma che te ne fai di 6/8 Gb di ram ?

 

Alcuni dei miei obiettivi in ordine sparso sono:

- spendere soldi

- compilare in ram

- conquistare il mondo

- essere fiko

- mettere / in ram

Gia adesso ho in fstab

```
none                    /var/tmp/portage tmpfs          size=3072M,noatime     0 0
```

ovviamente con "solo" 2 gb di ram devo affidarmi anche alla swap ma posso compilare ogni pacchetto in ram

Mi diletto con blender e animazioni con fluidi e softbodies richiedono quantità decisamente esorbitanti di ram.

Visto che adesso posso permettermelo voglio un sistema sovradimensionato visto che prevedo di non cambiarlo per almeno 6 anni (meglio 10), fai conto che ho messo tre hd da 300gb l'uno in raid 5 e già adesso sono messo così

```
$ df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/md/2              75G   18G   57G  24% /

udev                   10M  284K  9,8M   3% /dev

/dev/md/3             481G  320G  162G  67% /home

none                  3,0G     0  3,0G   0% /var/tmp/portage

shm                   942M     0  942M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/md/0              92M   13M   79M  15% /boot

```

quindi pensavo di prendere un quarto hd per espandere il raid.

Lo streaming da digitale terrestre occupa un sacco di spazio  :Wink: 

Spero di aver soddisfatto la tua curiosità, se vuoi approfondire magari scrivimi un mp.

----------

## matteo.pata

Bene vedo che ne è uscita fuori una discussione molto interessante chi vuole repplicare è ben accetto...cmq kernel 78 complimenti per tutte le cose che fai....  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> pensavo di mettere 6 ( o 8 ) gb di ram e altrettanti di swap, non il doppio.

 

Posso chiederti del tempo macchina per le mie simulazioni? Consumano una quantità enorme di ram e all'università non sono riuscito a mettere le mani su un computer con più di 4 giga di ram!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   pensavo di mettere 6 ( o 8 ) gb di ram e altrettanti di swap, non il doppio. 
> 
> Posso chiederti del tempo macchina per le mie simulazioni? Consumano una quantità enorme di ram e all'università non sono riuscito a mettere le mani su un computer con più di 4 giga di ram!  

 

 :Laughing:  se passasse del tempo in idle ti venderei volentieri del tempo macchina ma già adesso è acceso 24/24 e tra i miei hobby e quelli di mia moglie le risorse iniziano a scarseggiare (da qui l'idea dell'upgrade).

----------

## randomaze

Ho splittato le divagazioni sul sistema internazionale in questo thread

----------

## gieffe

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ma aumentando la ram non sarebbe consigliabile aumentare la partizione di swap?   mi scuso se ho detto una fesseria...ma le due cose non son in qualche modo "legate"?

 

yesss, ma avendo più ram a disposizione al massimo si riduce la swap, ma non si aumenta!  :Wink: 

il calcolo 2xram è cosa vecchia quando la ram era poca...

mi sembra che il partizionamento automatico di gentoo preveda un massimo di 512BM per la swap,

perciò più di 512MB non gli dedico! ^^

----------

## Kernel78

 *gieffe wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   ma aumentando la ram non sarebbe consigliabile aumentare la partizione di swap?   mi scuso se ho detto una fesseria...ma le due cose non son in qualche modo "legate"? 
> 
> yesss, ma avendo più ram a disposizione al massimo si riduce la swap, ma non si aumenta! 
> 
> il calcolo 2xram è cosa vecchia quando la ram era poca...
> ...

 

Santa patata, non sapevo nemmeno che gentoo avesse un partizionamento automatico  :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

la regola della swap è una cagata. se mi serve ram e non ne ho metto un botto di swap, se il pc lo uso solo per 4 stupidate posso anche farne a meno della swap. Certo è che se ho un server con dei processi che "potrebbero" impazzire preferisco buttargli sopra un bel po' di swap magari su hard disk differenti in modo da aumentarne un po' le prestazioni.

----------

